# DirecTivo's with 6.2 and Tivo Desktop 2.2?



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

Okay, I've had hacked DirecTivo's with 6.2 on them, and HMO/MRV enabled for a while. I've been using TivoDesktop 2.0.

I upgraded to TivoDesktop 2.2, and now HMO won't work. My MRV is still fine, but no HMO.

I downgraded to 2.0, and it worked again (I had to manually delete the Common Files/Tivo directory). And then upgraded and it won't work. I've turned off Windows Firewall just to be sure that isn't it.

Any ideas? Is there some compatibility issue I'm unware of?


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

I've now uninstalled/reinstalled 2.0 and 2.2 multiple times, and 2.0 always works, and 2.2 never works... What the heck?

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

Okay, in case anyone is curious:

1) All Tivo Desktops (at least >= 2.0) let you specify a directory for TTG.
2) If you have hacked DirecTivo's, they will work just fine with TD 2.0
3) With TD 2.2, if you specify a TTG directory, and there are files in it, then DirecTivo's won't see the TD 2.2 server. Very weird.
4) If you specify a directory, or not, with TTG 2.2, unhacked SA Tivo's will see the TTG server, no problem.

So... If you have hacked and unhacked Tivo's on your network (like me), and you want to use HMO with your hacked DTivo's, you'll need to run two TD 2.2's - one with an empty TTG directory (for hacked DTivo's, although this will also work just fine with unhacked SA Tivo's), and one with the real one (for unhacked SA Tivo's).

Bizarro. Good thing I have two computers to mess with.


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

Good info, thanks..


----------



## technojunkie (Mar 15, 2000)

What am I missing? I have a hacked DTV TiVo and while it shows me my SA Series 2 it will not let me connect to transfer shows. The SA is not hacked but according to this thread it doesn't have to be. TiVo Desktop 2.2 sees the DTV unit but it doesn't show up as a server on the TiVo just on the SA unit. Again nithing can be transferred from the DTV unit.


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

If you want to use HMO (pictures and music) on your hacked DirecTivo, you need to use TD 2.0, or TD 2.2 with the TTG directory pointing to something that is empty.

If you also want to use TTG with your unhacked SA Tivo, then you'll need two TD running - one with an empty TTG directory, the other one for your SA Tivo with the real TTG directory.

Makes sense?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

technojunkie said:


> What am I missing? I have a hacked DTV TiVo and while it shows me my SA Series 2 it will not let me connect to transfer shows. The SA is not hacked but according to this thread it doesn't have to be. TiVo Desktop 2.2 sees the DTV unit but it doesn't show up as a server on the TiVo just on the SA unit. Again nithing can be transferred from the DTV unit.


A standalone Tivo MUST be superpatched to/from MRV to another Superpatched Tivo.


----------



## technojunkie (Mar 15, 2000)

Thanks that's what I previously had heard somehow reading the earlier replies it indicated no hacking being required.


----------

